# Pause im Programmablauf ohne extra Thread



## Gast2 (10. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

ich will in meinem *Programmablauf eine Pause* einbauen,
in der für zwei Sekunden Informationen gezeigt werden. 

Mit Thread.sleep() komme ich leider nicht weit,
da der neu eröffnete Thread parallel zu Rest läuft
und nicht prozedural meine gewünschte Pause erzeugt.

Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten *ohne zweiten Thread* eine Pause zu erzeugen?

Frank


----------



## schlingel (10. Sep 2012)

AsyncTask verwenden und im AsyncTask pausieren. Während der AsyncTask läuft zeigst du dann deine Warte-View and und wenn der AsyncTask fertig wird (onPostExecute-Methode), versteckst du diese wieder.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Sep 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> AsyncTask


Na da muß ich mich erst einmal reinfitzen..


----------

